# Cali



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Cali came to our shelter after her human mother had passed away and her human father had moved to a nursing home. 

The vet's office said she was in late stage renal disease and asked if we couldn't take her in for the 2-3 months she had left as a hospice situation.

That was in January 2012, at the age of 19.

Cali passed away peacefully last night at the age of 22 years and 5 months.

There was no one that met the 4 lb spitfire calico that didn't come away amazed and in love. She will be missed.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Jeff I am sorry. That's quite a life to reach such a grand old age and considering her condition to live another 3 years is quite something. Now she gets to see her human mom again. Run free Cali, you touched many people lives


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I can only hope my girls will be with me that long.

She was stunning, love the ruff and LOVE those furry little feet!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sympathy on your loss. Empty cat-shape spaces are not nice.

Was the vet wrong about renal failure? It's amazing she lived all those years if the vet was right, that's quite a remarkable achievment, proof of excellent care.  Wonderful of you to give her a home after her forever-home died out.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey, Jeff. It was so cool of you to open your home and heart to Cali. Lovely lady.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry Jeff 

It's wonderful that she lived such a long life. Like eldercat said, that is proof of excellent care.


----------



## Lollyfist (Nov 8, 2015)

So sorry for your loss but what a long life obviously lived in love.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry about Cali. What a cutie she was!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm sorry you are missing her, losses like these can sure take a toll on our heart.  
To hear she lived 3 years longer than expected despite her diagnosis and losing her original owners and home--wow, she must've been a real fighter at heart. It's amazing to see how animals can overcome things despite what life throws at them. Cali was super lucky to have found her final years with you.

Wishing you lots of peace and strength during these times. I'm sure Cali is happily telling her human mom what a great home she had with you.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Do you think you'll adopt another older cat?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff,
What a Stunning girl! I'm glad your shelter took her in, and I'm sure she was spoiled by everyone...
Some of these little furry ones, touch us in ways, we never fully realize, till later...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> Do you think you'll adopt another older cat?


I didn't adopt Cali, our shelter took her in as a hospice situation and she lived in the shelter for her remaining years, charming everyone she met.


----------

